# Cách sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ hiệu quả



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (27/2/19)

Dầu tràm hiện nay đã rất phổ biến và được nhiều mẹ bỉm tin tưởng, sử dụng bảo vệ sức khỏe con yêu của mình. Đặc biệt với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ khi sức đề kháng còn yếu nên làm thế nào để chăm sóc  và bảo vệ sức khỏe bé tốt nhất được các mẹ ưu tiên và đặt lên hàng đầu.
-Cách sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ hiệu quả mà mẹ nên biết




*+Tắm cho bé*
Pha dầu tràm để tắm cho bé là cách mà hiệu quả và được nhiều mẹ áp dụng, chỉ cần hòa từ 5-10 giọt tinh dầu tràm vào nước ấm tắm cho bé và tắm như bình thường, tinh dầu sẽ làm sạch da và giúp giữ ấm cơ thể của bé tránh khỏi vi khuẩn, virus tấn công gây bệnh.
Lưu ý : không để nước vào mắt, miệng và mủi của bé.
*+Massage cho bé*
Một hình thức đem lại hiệu quả tốt cho bé đó là massage bằng dầu tràm, tinh dầu tràm giúp cho cơ thể của bé thoãi mái và thư giãn. Mẹ chỉ cần cho 1-2 giọt tinh dầu vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều rồi massage khắp cơ thể như lưng, ngực, lòng bàn chân.
*+Giữ ấm cơ thể cho bé*
Mỗi khi trời trở lạnh hay cho bé ra ngoài trời thì dầu tràm chính là biện pháp giữ ấm hiệu quả, ngoài ra đây chính là cách để giúp bé phòng chống các bệnh lây lan từ môi trường. Chỉ cần cho một ít tinh dầu massage cho bé hoặc cho vào khăn quàng cổ và đeo vớ.
*+Hổ trợ điều trị ho hiệu quả*
Dầu tràm được xem là thần dược hổ trợ điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp, với thành phần chứa hợp chất kháng khuẩn và ức chế virus, tác dụng long đờm… vừa an toàn lại hiệu quả chính là biện pháp mà mỗi mẹ bỉm tìm đến khi con yêu mình chẳng may nhiễm bệnh.
Mẹ chỉ cần massage toàn bộ cơ thể, ở lòng bàn chân thì ấn nhẹ vào huyệt dũng tuyền cơn ho sẽ giảm ngay sau đó và dần dần biến mất.
*+Xoa tan vết cắn côn trùng và xua đuổi chúng*
Mẹ vẫn thường lo lắng khi con bị muỗi đốt hay kiến cắn những giờ đây dầu tràm con yêu sẽ thay mẹ làm điều đó, thành phần dầu tràm có khả năng tiêu viêm chính là trợ thủ đắc lực loại bỏ các vết cắn khó chịu do côn trùng gây ra. Hơn thế nữa hương thơm dịu nhẹ của dầu tràm cũng chính là cách để xua đuổi chúng tránh xa khỏi gia đình của bạn.
*+Điều trị chứng chướng bụng, ăn không tiêu*
Các vấn đề tiêu hóa thì dầu tràm cũng không ngoại lệ, chỉ cần dùng dầu tràm xoa nhẹ xung quanh vùng rốn theo chiều kim đồng hồ thì những khó chịu do chứng chậm tiêu, chướng bụng sẽ nhanh chống biến mất.
Có rất nhiều cách để sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của cả gia đình bạn, ngoài những cách thức trên thì mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm để xông là cách hiệu quả không kém. Cho tinh dầu vào đèn xông sẽ giúp làm sạch không khí, giúp thư giãn và xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại.
Trên đây là những chia sẻ về các công dụng của dầu tràm cho bé cũng nhưng những vấn đề mà mẹ cần lưu ý khi sử dụng. Hi vọng qua những thông tin trên, các mẹ sẽ hiểu hơn về công dụng của dầu tràm để có thể sử dụng đúng lúc, đúng cách và an toàn.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu


----------

